# Info on StarWeld Boat



## jbcunnin (Jun 23, 2011)

I have a starweld 20 ft dc model 2014, having trouble fueling the gas tank, with out it bubbling back out of fuel opening. Any help would be appreeiated. Thank You.


----------



## catfish1605 (Jan 18, 2009)

I had a StarCraft deep vee that would do that. I tried changing the vent hose and it still didn't help. I just had to put the gas in very, very slow and listen to the fuel flow as I was pumping. I've heard sometimes wasps will make nests in your vent tube, but the newer boats vent differently so I don't know if that's still a problem.


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

I have a Starcraft Fishmaster & it does the same thing. I have to listen really carefully while i fill it & when the "shuuush" changes to a gurgle it is full.


----------



## pdtroup08 (Apr 24, 2014)

Bargarbackroad has a starweld with the same issue. I forget what the dealer told him maybe he will chime in.


----------



## gonefishn81 (Jun 30, 2013)

jbcunnin said:


> I have a starweld 20 ft dc model 2014, having trouble fueling the gas tank, with out it bubbling back out of fuel opening. Any help would be appreeiated. Thank You.


Had the same issue with mine. I use to jack up boat as high as I could and I could fill it normally. I think it's a breather issue.


----------



## Rebel ss (Jul 17, 2012)

jbcunnin said:


> I have a starweld 20 ft dc model 2014, having trouble fueling the gas tank, with out it bubbling back out of fuel opening. Any help would be appreeiated. Thank You.


 I have a 2015 starweld 20 pro same problem! just put the gas in slow it's a pain


----------



## Anzomcik (Jul 28, 2010)

I had a crestliner 2050 sportfish, same issue just fill it up slowly. Also my friend has a Lund fisherman 18' and same thing with his, he fills it up slow.


----------



## Kwall (Feb 12, 2014)

I had one that did the same thing,I tore system apart and found out there a check ball that shut the vent down ,the epa made the manufacturer change the fuel system in 2012 .i haven't put fuel in my new boat to see if the problem is still there . The manufacturer hides behind the dealer. Some were I have the # to Starcraft we all should call and bitch till they fix this problem..........


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

I had an aluminum Triton boat that had the same problem. I could get access pretty easily to the fuel line between the fill port and tank. By lifting my battery hatch I could see the fuel line, and modify it. I cut the line and put a brass "t" in line. I then capped the open side of the t with a screw-on cap that was easily loosened or tightened with my fingers. When filling with fuel I just loosened that cap to create a little extra venting. This worked great. I could fill the tank quickly and the vented fumes exited the open hatch.
Just be sure that the cap is at the highest point so it's venting air and not leaking fuel.


----------



## jbcunnin (Jun 23, 2011)

jbcunnin said:


> I have a starweld 20 ft dc model 2014, having trouble fueling the gas tank, with out it bubbling back out of fuel opening. Any help would be appreeiated. Thank You.


----------



## jbcunnin (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks for all the info. Appreciate the help.


----------



## ducksdemise (Sep 15, 2004)

jbcunnin said:


> Thanks for all the info. Appreciate the help.


It is a new required check valve that is in the tank 
For safety reasons I have the same issue
It takes forever to fill the tank


----------



## Kwall (Feb 12, 2014)

ducksdemise said:


> It is a new required check valve that is in the tank
> For safety reasons I have the same issue
> It takes forever to fill the tank


The problem is that you should get almost at least 3/4 of a tank before that check ball shut off the vent I think it gets hung up


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Find a station whose lot isn't perfectly flat and face the front of the boat uphill when filling up. Eliminated the problem on my Triton DV176 and now my Fishmaster 196.


----------



## jbcunnin (Jun 23, 2011)

Seaturd said:


> Find a station whose lot isn't perfectly flat and face the front of the boat uphill when filling up. Eliminated the problem on my Triton DV176 and now my Fishmaster 196.


Thank you. I will give that I try


----------



## Kwall (Feb 12, 2014)

jbcunnin said:


> Thank you. I will give that I try


That would be quicker to jack the front up then 20 min at the pump


----------



## jbcunnin (Jun 23, 2011)

Kwall said:


> That would be quicker to jack the front up then 20 min at the pump


LOL.you are right


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

on my boat theres a cover where the fuel tank sensor is, I,d pull that out, find that ball and pitch it. .


----------



## jbcunnin (Jun 23, 2011)

bountyhunter said:


> on my boat theres a cover where the fuel tank sensor is, I,d pull that out, find that ball and pitch it. .


Sound good to me, I will give that a try. thank you very much. Would I have to replace a gasket on the tank where the sensor is? Thanks


----------



## Kwall (Feb 12, 2014)

jbcunnin said:


> Sound good to me, I will give that a try. thank you very much. Would I have to replace a gasket on the tank where the sensor is? Thanks


It's the round cover on the floor , I was think of doing that but if you have a problem you warr. Might be void . I would complain to Starcraft before doing that , if my new boat does the something I will be on them till the problem is fix , all boats built after 2012 have this system and if they were having this problem it would be all over the net.


----------



## jbcunnin (Jun 23, 2011)

Kwall said:


> It's the round cover on the floor , I was think of doing that but if you have a problem you warr. Might be void . I would complain to Starcraft before doing that , if my new boat does the something I will be on them till the problem is fix , all boats built after 2012 have this system and if they were having this problem it would be all over the net.


THANK YOU. Do have a # for Starcraft, or is it Somkecraft.


----------



## jdoaks (Jul 2, 2011)

I have the same issue with my 1900 3/4 then stops when on trailer can fill all the way on water, im going to take it back in at the end of the season see what they can do, I really like the boat other than a couple of little things and that


----------



## jbcunnin (Jun 23, 2011)

jdoaks said:


> I have the same issue with my 1900 3/4 then stops when on trailer can fill all the way on water, im going to take it back in at the end of the season see what they can do, I really like the boat other than a couple of little things and that


Thank you. Let's know what you come up with.Try filling up is a pain in rear.


----------



## Kwall (Feb 12, 2014)

jbcunnin said:


> Thank you. Let's know what you come up with.Try filling up is a pain in rear.


did you get my pm


----------



## jbcunnin (Jun 23, 2011)

Kwall said:


> did you get my pm


Yes I Did, was busy yesterday, Thank You Going to try that today.


----------



## jbcunnin (Jun 23, 2011)

jbcunnin said:


> Yes I Did, was busy yesterday, Thank You Going to try that today.


Kwall, talk to Joe will back with me. EMail your # Thank you


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

jbcunnin said:


> I have a starweld 20 ft dc model 2014, having trouble fueling the gas tank, with out it bubbling back out of fuel opening. Any help would be appreeiated. Thank You.


Gee, you'd think on a what, $50K+ rig, this wouldn't be an issue! I'd contact the dealer/factory rep and seriously complain if it were mine! You're going to get ten thousand "observations!" on here.......
Seriously though, I've had numerous boats since 1974 and every one with a built in tank did this! You'd think in this day and age, they would have resolved this!


----------



## jbcunnin (Jun 23, 2011)

c. j. stone said:


> Gee, you'd think on a what, $50K+ rig, this wouldn't be an issue! I'd contact the dealer/factory rep and seriously complain if it were mine! You're going to get ten thousand "observations!" on here.......
> Seriously though, I've had numerous boats since 1974 and every one with a built in tank did this! You'd think in this day and age, they would have resolved this!


Thanks for your response. I have try all avenues for a solution . no luck.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

c. j. stone said:


> Gee, you'd think on a what, $50K+ rig, this wouldn't be an issue! I'd contact the dealer/factory rep and seriously complain if it were mine! You're going to get ten thousand "observations!" on here.......
> Seriously though, I've had numerous boats since 1974 and every one with a built in tank did this! You'd think in this day and age, they would have resolved this!



My ranger doesn't have a problem. Can pump as fast as it will go in. Although when it starts to gurgle I slow it down so it won't overflow. 

I'd call and complain about the problem,


----------



## jbcunnin (Jun 23, 2011)

Erieangler51 said:


> My ranger doesn't have a problem. Can pump as fast as it will go in. Although when it starts to gurgle I slow it down so it won't overflow.
> 
> I'd call and complain about the problem,


Hello everyone, Filled up again, for the sixth time with the same problem.
Still splashing back at me. Smokecraft says they have not heard about this problem from anyone else when I called them. Really getting tired of spending so much time filling gas tank. All Starweld owners need to speak up with this problem, so it is known to the manufacturer that something should be done about it. Thanks, appreciate the help!


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Is is splashing back at end of fill or throughout filling?


----------



## jbcunnin (Jun 23, 2011)

tomb said:


> Is is splashing back at end of fill or throughout filling?


IT is throughout the filling. Thank You For Reply


----------



## Kwall (Feb 12, 2014)

I filled up mine , was slow ,then I jack up the front as high I could get it , it fill better , call mollermarine and see if you can info from them . They supply the tanks for boats .


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

jbcunnin said:


> IT is throughout the filling. Thank You For Reply


Sorry, no help there.


----------



## Bluegrass Boy (May 5, 2007)

Did you open the vent? I have a 20 Pro 2015. There is a vent cover you can open right by the through fitting for the bilge pump. Use a quater or back of a small key to open and mine fills up fine.


----------



## jbcunnin (Jun 23, 2011)

Bluegrass Boy said:


> Did you open the vent? I have a 20 Pro 2015. There is a vent cover you can open right by the through fitting for the bilge pump. Use a quater or back of a small key to open and mine fills up fine.


Yes I have open the vent. Did not work . Have talk to


Bluegrass Boy said:


> Did you open the vent? I have a 20 Pro 2015. There is a vent cover you can open right by the through fitting for the bilge pump. Use a quater or back of a small key to open and mine fills up fine.


Yea I have open vent. Have call Moller who makes the tanks, have talk to Bill told me to try some things, have not done yet have been sick. he said disconnect hose at tank vent hose,try fill. Have not try. Might have water in canters, but not likely. open for other advise. Thank You All


----------



## Kwall (Feb 12, 2014)

jbcunnin said:


> Yes I have open the vent. Did not work . Have talk to
> 
> Yea I have open vent. Have call Moller who makes the tanks, have talk to Bill told me to try some things, have not done yet have been sick. he said disconnect hose at tank vent hose,try fill. Have not try. Might have water in canters, but not likely. open for other advise. Thank You All





jbcunnin said:


> Yes I have open the vent. Did not work . Have talk to
> 
> Yea I have open vent. Have call Moller who makes the tanks, have talk to Bill told me to try some things, have not done yet have been sick. he said disconnect hose at tank vent hose,try fill. Have not try. Might have water in canters, but not likely. open for other advise. Thank You All


if you want you could bypass the canister with a hose then pull the front unit wire tie that ball open ,if I have the problem with this one that what going to happen .if that don't work you could always reconnect it


----------



## Kwall (Feb 12, 2014)

I was looking at mine today , if you unscrew the lg black caps in the back ,look down there should be a grade valve , I'm thinking you could pull the hose off an put a t in there bring one off the hose off the t through the black cap , go and fill it , if it's works pull the hose off the vent put a t there so you are bypassing the venting system , if that don't help reconnect no harm done . If I have the problem after 3 fills , that my plan of action .


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

I have had 9 boats since 1994, and have never had a problem with filling the tank with gas. Only problems I have ever encountered was at the end of the fill and overfilled the tank a little bit before the nozzle shuts off. I learned quickly to listen when tank gets near full. What you are experiencing should NOT be happening. I would go back to the dealer and have them get involved. That is a major hazard to have that happening. Don't back down on this. It is NOT right. Good luck on this.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

I've not had any experience with the newer venting systems equipped with the check valve. I have seen boat manufacturers route the 1 1/2" fill hose in some pretty crazy ways though. If you have a 'high spot' in the fill hose it can trap a quantity of fuel which will make filling the tank à real slow process. Basically, there's a liquid obstruction in the way, which no amount of air venting will fix. I've seen manufacturers do this more than once, usually in hulls with a keel mounted tank. I'd inspect the fill line routing to make sure it has a gradual downward sweep (with no high spots) from the deck fitting to the inlet on the tank. There's an outside chance this could be the problem. Mike Bruns Celina, OH. 419-305-8111


----------



## jbcunnin (Jun 23, 2011)

jbcunnin said:


> THANK YOU. Do have a # for Starcraft, or is it Somkecraft.


Give me a call


----------



## Kwall (Feb 12, 2014)

jbcunnin said:


> Give me a call


I can't find your #


----------



## jbcunnin (Jun 23, 2011)

Kwall said:


> I can't find your #


I will call you tonight


----------

